# pirate sounds, wood creeking, water splashing



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Search Google, and FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds are the two best bets.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Got those right here... Pirates folder...creaks, spalshing, waves, etc...

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Heres one I mixed for another haunter wanting the same thing last year.
http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/water.mp3


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, love them all !!! Just what I am looking for !


----------

